# Ryobi battery powered sander opinion



## joshgfeller (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok, so I have a decent size set of the Ryobi Lithium Ion 18 plus tools and would like to get a powered sander. I have an old picnic table that has become quite splintery and needs to be sanded down and refinished or painted. My question is, Ryobi makes 2 different types of these. A corner sander- http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/18v_oneplus/sanders/P400

And an orbital one- http://www.ryobitools.com/catalog/18v_oneplus/sanders/P410

My local store has the corner one in stock but not the orbital one and they both support 80 grit sandpaper. My question is, is will the corner sander have enough power and ability to take off a layer of some pretty rough wood? I know a belt sander would be ideal, but I could use this corner sander for a multitude of projects.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Personaly I would not buy one.
Look into A Porta Cable random orbital.
Way less vibration, and will last longer.
I own several Ryobi tools and I'm not againt them but a corded sander in a differant brand would serve you better.
Check CPO Tools, there having a sale on reconditioned tools.
Same warrenty as a new one.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've never used any of the new Ryobi cordless tools. Never used a cordless sander. But I'd bet that sanding a whole picnic table with a cordless will involve lots of battery changing. There's a good chance that by the time you're done, the sander will be toast. 

Of the two you listed, I'd guess the orbital will be much faster.

But I'd go with a cord for this project.


----------



## joshgfeller (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok thanks guys


----------

